# Wavewalks



## doublea j (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys, since I found this site some days ago, I found that I love it! The guys are informative and ready to hlp out a noob like myself. Well, onto the subject. I have been researching kayaks and I am extremely interested in getting one, but in my research I keep hearing about back problems leg numbness and "soggyh butt"  .But I wanted you guys to check this link and tell me what you think about this type of kayak. Maybe it should be in the kayak forum, but I don't know....

Anyway, here is the link http://wavewalk.com/

Please tell me what you think, thanks


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Looks stable, and goes through the waves well. But, I don't think I'd want to take it on a long paddle, doesn't look like the glide would be very good.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

It also doesn't look like it would be very comfortable. I've been in my Redfish 12 for up 7 hours and although I didn't feel that great, I wasn't hurting either. I think sitting anywhere for 7 hours straight and you'll feel weird when you stand up.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

i just think that for most of the areas people take yaks into around here you'd have to have some seriously good sea legs to make the paddle out. i.e. cbbt and hrbt in winter.


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

I think it would be cool to have as part of your fleet but not your primary yak. If your gonna stay inshore I would check out the Native Ultimates they are stable comfortable and relatively dry. If you want something you can take in the ocean and fish inshore look at sit on tops. I like the Native manta ray 14 very fast, pretty stable, and dry


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Kaleb5000 said:


> I think it would be cool to have as part of your fleet but not your primary yak. If your gonna stay inshore I would check out the Native Ultimates they are stable comfortable and relatively dry. If you want something you can take in the ocean and fish inshore look at sit on tops. I like the Native manta ray 14 very fast, pretty stable, and dry


I concur.


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

No scuppers? I'd be worried it would fill and sink, especially in the winter. Can't imagine it tracks well either.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

basstardo said:


> It also doesn't look like it would be very comfortable. I've been in my Redfish 12 for up 7 hours and although I didn't feel that great, I wasn't hurting either. I think sitting anywhere for 7 hours straight and you'll feel weird when you stand up.


Agreed... I have a Redfish 12 and have no complaints really. The WW looks like a real high profile yak and without a rudder the wind would probably blow you all over the place.


----------



## tzz (Oct 15, 2009)

*speculations vs. real facts*

folks,

there's no point in speculating about the qualities of these new yaks.
if you haven't been captivated by the online demo movies just read what ww owners say about it: http://www.wavewalk.com/Fishing_Kayak_Reviews.html

in sum, it tracks better than any yak out there, and needs no rudder at all, even in strong wind and current. no rudder means less aggravation, plus saving some $$$ for real fun stuff 

also, the ww is more comfortable than any yak because it doesn't force you to keep sitting in the L POSITION for hours 

and you can fish standing up in it in confidence, because when you lose balance (and you can bet it *will *happen, sooner or later!) you have a 14.5" saddle to fall back on, and you're stabilized immediately. that won't happen in any other yak, where losing balance means taking a swim and probably losing some of your precious fishing gear as well 

etc...

if you stick to real-life facts maybe you'll see there are new and better options out there

:fishing: 

tight lines and dry butt - and no more yak-back!

t.z.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I'm guessing you either make or sell them?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Take your spammin' elsewhere jack. Don't get yer panties in a wad because we're not drooling over your product. If you're gonna get bunched up over some criticism of the product, you need to grow some thicker skin.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh damn! In yo Face!

Just kidding tzz. I haven't tried your product and so I can't really say anything about it. 

I just think this is all kind of funny though. I encourage you to retaliate.

By the way, I have a Redfish 12 as well and love it.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm just stirrin' the pot today Rob.  It's rainy and I'm stuck at work. If I could get out of here, I'd probably even take his yak thing for spin. 

Cabin fever's settin' in early. 

I was serious though about having thicker skin. Not everyone is going to love your product, so don't get all offended that folks who are into regular yaks don't abandon ship and rant and rave over the Wavewalk. It may be better than sliced bread, but I'm going to stick with my monohull. Kthxbye.


----------



## beagle (Jun 9, 2009)

Seen this before with the same results on another site.
I saw one and commented on the poor molding of the WW, thin spots and wows throughout the hull and other aspects that struck me as negatives, never mind the paddling aspect, and was jumped by a first time poster to that site. On one of the videos I could evens how thin the hull was due to the sunlight and shadows and the hull was yellow which made it easier to see.Hmmm.
He couldn't keep up. I have thousands of roto molded hulls under my belt and he was left in the dust. 
Maybe they solved that problem, but the hull remains the same. Pond toy.


----------



## doublea j (Oct 9, 2009)

But has anyone ever TRIED one? I mean the idea SEEMS good, but I don't know I am a straight novice, having only paddled a real yak  twice.
I really would like a yak but I don't relish always being wet, and later being stiff and comatose . If I can use it in the Chesapeake, and stay dry, I would like the WW, but if it is a "pond toy" I wouldnt want to take a chance on one. So is there anywhere that we eastcoasters can " test drive " one?
I'm willing to write a non biased report if I can get it shipped to me, !
I wouldn't mind a regular yak, but I can imagine that winter time is horrible to be on a yak. How do you dress for ultra cold water?
Anyway please debate on so I can come to a decision !

Keep hookin'em!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I dunno man, I haven't seen anything like that carried at any of the major kayak stores in this area. Appamatox River Co, Wild River Outfitters, and Blue Ridge Mounsain Sports don't have them. I'd try it just to try it, but some of the current sit on top yaks that are out there are top notch, extremely well built and stable boats. My advice would be to find out when a retailer near you is doing a demo day and go paddle everything they have until you find the one that's right for you. 

If you're dead set on one of these, maybe you can find someone who's local through the Wavewalk site and ask him to try it out.


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

There are sit on top kayaks and hybrids and sit insides that dont restrict you to just sitting down in a L SHAPE there are many you can stand in.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

doublea j said:


> I don't know I am a straight novice, having only paddled a real yak  twice.
> I really would like a yak but I don't relish always being wet, and later being stiff and comatose
> I wouldn't mind a regular yak, but I can imagine that winter time is horrible to be on a yak.


 You need to try out some other boats, I hardly ever get wet except
when the seas are big or a surf launch. Stiff after bout 6-8 hours on the water. Winter time is a great time to be yakkin, demo some more yaks and research,research.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

It might be fun to play with, but it would not be my choice for fishing.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

The only place they are sold and you can try one out is at the place they make them in Maine.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

looks like it would be good on the flats in FLA., also fly throwers would like it. also check out the freedom hawk 14.


----------



## doublea j (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok, that Freedom Hawk looks kinda cool ( I am really into gadgets ), but how much do you think i can use that in the Chesapeake Bay? What if one of those outriggers gets disabled while fishing or worse comes off ? 

I think that even though I am still wondering, conventional yaks are the way to go. I still need to talk to some experts about them though.


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

The Freedom hawk is more of a calm water boat. I have paddled and poled one. They dont paddle well and the do not pole in a straight line I was real sore the next day. But I hear they are coming out with a new design. The outriggers are gonna come out and run parallel with the rest of the kayak so as far as poling goes it will probably track better.


----------

